# School horse moves away from block while mounting - help!



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Anxiety in a rider can make a horse anxious about being mounted. If this horse stands quietly by the mounting block when other people mount, you must address this issue in yourself.

Consider how easily you can move your body. Doing various stretching exercises might help, but practicing actually mounting would be more beneficial. If the saddle can be mounted on a firm stand at a similar height, practice mounting on this stable saddle. You are doing this to improve your riding, so don't think about how others might view such an activity. Many people could benefit such practice. It would be beneficial for all facilities teaching new riders to begin mounting practice in this way to save their horses’ backs. This exercise can also be used to help riders practice mounting from the other side of a horse. We tend to always mount from the left, but we should learn to mount from either side, and a horse should learn to be mounted from either side.

When you mount, place your left foot in the stirrup with the ball of your foot resting on the stirrup. If the horse were to move, you would be able to easily slip your foot back out of the stirrup. Before beginning to mount, lean your body over the horse’s back so your center of gravity is better aligned with the horse’s center of gravity. This should help avoid rotational torque encountered when a rider tries to pull himself up into the saddle. Flexing the right leg and even hopping on it a couple of times can help provide momentum for a successful mount. As you swing your right leg over the saddle be sure to support your weight with your left foot and hand so you can gently lower your seat into the saddle rather than plopping unto the horse’s back.

Your instructor could help you learn to mount better by initially standing on the other side of the horse to prevent it from moving its haunches away from the mounting block. Another approach is to place the horse between the mounting block and a fence or wall.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*YOU are not at fault!!*

*I never let my school horses do this.* =/ Your instructor needs to retrain this dangerous and bad habit from his school horses, if any others do this, as well. One bad mount from a student = one bad fall and the insurance company WILL BE CALLED!
At the very least, your instructor should, or have someone else HOLD the horse to keep him from moving.
*YOU are not at fault. * 
I forget which trainer it is, but he used to demostrate the "Drunk rider mounting his horse" and he emphasized that no matter what, your horse should WAIT for you!
Regarding your mounting, practice mounting on a 3 rail wooden fence. You will soon learn that pulling yourself up in the saddle is physically difficult, and that putting a deep knee bend and launching yourself up to a straight left leg, while your close your right leg next to it, and then swiniging your right leg over the top of the fence is the most efficient way to mount a horse.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree with Corporal, if it is a lesson/schooling horse it ought to just stand and wait for you, regardless of how long it takes you to get on.

Since your a beginner I will share with you that a typical expectation by most people is that their horse stands for mounting and then stands until it is told to go, that is what a well trained horse does. The horse should not be jigging around while mounting, nor should it just walk off once the rider is in the saddle.

Your instructor needs to deal with this horse teach it to stand while mounting.


----------



## Twalker (Apr 8, 2014)

kgator said:


> I am a beginning rider and I have a lot of anxiety about mounting. When I try to mount, the school horse will sometimes swing her hips away from the mounting block so that I can't get on. My instructor told me to stop being hesitant and mount quickly and smoothly, but it's hard to do that when I'm afraid the horse is going to move and cause me to fall.
> 
> Any suggestions for how to avoid this or at least make myself more comfortable/less likely to fall? I found a thread with training suggestions, but as this is a school horse I don't think I can follow much of the advice.


I can't wait to see what advice you get. I too have that problem. I however am 59 and just starting to ride again after 20 odd years. I am stiff and joints just don't work as good. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

I agree with those who recommended getting the instructor to work through this problem. However, do want to share what I do in these situations, which is not difficult but can take patience (depending on the horse).

I ride a horse at my barn that will stand quietly when I mount the first time; we warm up with a snaffle and then I occasionally switch to a curb bit to work on his neck reining. He's tried to move his hindquarters away from the mounting block when I get back on (happened 2x's). Both times, I stepped down from the block and immediately asked him to continue to turn on the hindquarters - and continue, until we had done a couple of circles. I then bring him back to the mounting block.

Both times, he stands quietly while I get on - if he didn't, I would repeat the exercise until he got it through his head that it's easier for him to stand there quietly and wait for me, than it is to move away (more work with the persistent turns).

Keep in mind, this is with a mild mannered, well broke horse (which I'm hoping your schooling horse is) so this works, but if you have a high energy mount, then this exercise could take some time!

Again, I think it's the instructor's responsibility, but wanted to offer some input.
Good luck!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

A few thoughts:
1. As others have said, as an instructor who teaches only beginners, any horse I use in lessons must be trusted to stand still at the block, and if not, would be getting a lot of schooling on that to be safe.
2. If I trusted the horse knew to behave but was giving a rider problems, I'd be standing at the horse's head and holding the bridle/reins to keep it from moving. Alternatively, given your description of it swinging it's hips out, I might stand on the off side to form a barrier that reminded the horse to stand still even if you were accidentally poking/proding his sides with a boot as you got on.
3. If you were mounting on your own with no one to help you hold the horse, you might use the arena walls/fencing to your advantage. You might "park" the horse in a corner and use the 90 degree angle to help you (wall as a barrier in the front, barrier on the right side, mounting block on the left side). I would only do this with a horse I could trust to not feel trapped and look for a way out. Another option would be to line him up parallel to the wall so he can't swing his right hip out but not have a solid wall in front of him preventing him from walking forward. This is sometimes a clumsy option when riding alone though as you will then have a mounting block right in the track where you'd like to ride.

(EDITED TO NOTE I just ended up repeating a lot of the good advice from TXHorseman, sorry for not reading all the replies first!!)

Do think carefully about the motions you're making as you mount. Is your toe digging into his side after you've placed it in the stirrup? Are you kneeing him in the barrel or dragging your leg over his hind end as you swing into position? Are you gripping tightly with your lower leg since you're nervous? It takes a lot of practice not to do these things, and as everyone's said, a good beginner lesson horse should stand still even if you are. But just a few things to think about as you work on your own technique.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My horse does this. Less now that I've worked with him but whenever I don't ride for a few weeks he slips right back into it. 

I think it's just a very simple evasion technique of the horse, one that many people don't correct much. 

As a riding school horse you're not responsible for training the horse. 

You could try mounting from the ground or from a bit of a distance. Once you're into the movement, with your leg as a sort of pivot even if the horse moves you should just follow it.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

Like Corporal said, this isn't your fault. It's also not up to you to train the horse, but since your instructor seems clueless about this, here's what I'd suggest:

1. Put some treats in your pocket. Give one to the horse before you get up, so he knows you have snacks to share.
2. Have someone hold the horse while you get on via the block, making sure to hold him in position. Once you're up, give the horse a treat from the saddle.
3. Get down and repeat this a few times.
4. Have your friend move off the bridle or reins or wherever she was to see if you can do it solo. If you succeed, treat from the saddle again.
5. Get down and do it another few times. Treat whenever you're able to get in the saddle. Don't treat if you have to jump on as he walks away.

This worked like a charm with my horse. Now she walks over to the block by herself, waits for me to mount, then turns her head for a snack. If I forget the snack, I just pat her neck and move on. She never holds no-snack-days against me, and never moves when I mount anymore.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I have just started riding a very green horse who has been rather nervous. She could not stand still to be mounted. Just couldn't stand still period, was her problem. As soon as I saw this, I changed my plan from getting on and riding to staying with this issue until I saw improvement. The first day it took at least ten minutes of putting her back in position before she would stay for a count of three (about what I needed to get on carefully). 

She is improving each time. I'm sure than soon she'll be solid on this because I don't have the attitude that riding is the point of mounting. I have the attitude that mounting is a lesson in and of itself, for my mare at this point. I don't go on to another lesson (riding away from the mounting block) until I feel she has made an improvement from the last time. Not perfection, improvement. 

What I am trying to say is that despite you being a beginner and despite this being a lesson horse which is not yours, having the intention of teaching the horse to stand and firmly holding to that intention, is what will make that horse stand for you. Don't settle from scrambling on while the horse is walking away. That's not success. 

All riders are trainers, whenever they interact with a horse, they are training something, whether on purpose or not.


----------

